# BMW*Mercedes*Lexus Spring Meet 2004 Sunday, April 25th!!



## MStewBoy (Jan 12, 2004)

* ITS OFFICIAL! The setup and coordination of this event is well under way and has been getting very positive feedback from the BMW, Mercedes and Lexus camps! Hope you can be a part of this VERY unique and exciting meet which will feature the TOP 3 SPORT/LUXURY cars in the industry! Based on the volume of participation, who knows, perhaps we are looking at the FIRST ANNUAL BMW / MERCEDES / LEXUS Tri-Hybrid Meet!

Shine your babies up and REPRESENT! Modded and non-modded are welcome! Come one come ALL!*

DATE: Sunday, April 25th
Time: 1:00 PM Start till whenever
LOCATION: Roosevelt Park in Edison, New Jersey

CLICK ON THIS LINK and then click on DRIVING DIRECTIONS TO THIS LOCATION

Hope many from the NorthEast Bimmerfest camp can make it. In fact, post on this thread wheather you think you can make it and let's try to meet at a central location and drive up there together! Let's make sure BMW has heavy representation at this hybrid meet!!

NOTE TO ALL: Please post any suggestions or ideas you may have that will make this meet all the more fun! Also, list the name of sponsors that you would like to see represented at this meet. Finally, SPREAD THE WORD and most importantly, BRING YOURSELF AND YOUR HOT CAR to this very unique and HOT hybrid event!!


----------



## MStewBoy (Jan 12, 2004)

rumratt said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Does this mean you're contemplating coming? :dunno:

So far the Lexus forum (clublexus.com) is listing a total of 19 people (about 4 BMWs included on that list) and the BMW forum (E46Fanatics) is listing 10 and the Mercedes site (MBWorld.org) had an MB meet going that day, but since this hybrid meet came up that meet may be rerouting to this meet! Hope to see and meet some of you Bimmerfest folks there!! :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

MStewBoy said:


> *Hope many from the NorthEast Bimmerfest camp can make it. In fact, post on this thread wheather you think you can make it and let's try to meet at a central location and drive up there together! Let's make sure BMW has heavy representation at this hybrid meet!!*


*I can't make it as I'll be on the road to Bimmerfest 2004 by then. However...

Isn't this the mall where some clown nearly mowed down one or more pedestrians at a meet, and now the mall calls the police whenever it looks like a car meet is forming up? Or am I thinking of a different mall? In any event, it would be good to indicate whether or not this meet has been approved by mall security...*


----------



## MStewBoy (Jan 12, 2004)

Location has been changed to Roosevelt Park in Edison, NJ (updated on the first post) and a permit has been acquired.


----------

